# Should I pay my Swiss Autobahn speeding ticket?



## PrimeBMW (May 14, 2009)

I just received (7-7-10) a speeding ticket while on the A2 Swiss Autobahn dated (4-19-10). 118 km/h in a 100 km/h. They reduced the estimated speed to 112 for margin of error. Fee: 84 euros. I will most likely go back in the future for another ED.
Should I pay or frame it and put it up on the wall?

Oh, by the way. The payment is due today 7-8-10!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Do Both!

Pay it! Its only $100 bucks. Sent a copy and frame the original


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

So if you get enough people saying don't pay, you won't? Make up your own mind.

Curious though. Why is a Swiss fine denominated in euro?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

I wonder if you pay it now if they will send you a late payment fine next month?


----------



## Ant118 (Nov 30, 2007)

Kanuck said:


> So if you get enough people saying don't pay, you won't? Make up your own mind.
> 
> Curious though. Why is a Swiss fine denominated in euro?


Ya shouldnt it be in Swiss Frank?


----------



## PrimeBMW (May 14, 2009)

I am fairly certain I can make up my own mind but it is an interesting dilemma. The question is whether I would get stopped at the boarder next time I visit Switzerland.

The fee is CHF 120 or 84 euros.
Sure. I pay but get a late fee and so on.


----------



## dexter (Nov 6, 2006)

PrimeBMW said:


> I am fairly certain I can make up my own mind


Then why ask?


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

What would be consequences if you don't? Do they put it on credit report damaging your credit score? Do they a put a lien on bank accounts? Basically do they have any meaningful and enforceable actions they can take here?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mason said:


> What would be consequences if you don't? Do they put it on credit report damaging your credit score? Do they a put a lien on bank accounts? Basically do they have any meaningful and enforceable actions they can take here?


Some people have reported collection agencies in the U.S. taking over the collection effort.


----------



## DMEX (Jun 6, 2010)

They can't do anything to you unless you attempt to visit CH in the future and are stopped at the border or by the Police. I understand they have a central data base for unpaid traffic tickets.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Not true... They can hire a collection agency and hit you FICO score. This is the 21st century we are living in. ...


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

I'd pay it, especially if you want to go back some day. The Swiss will stop at nothing to collect that fine. It's not like your typical local American municipality with red light cameras that inevitably never collect fines for a significant portion of the violations they "capture".


----------



## DMEX (Jun 6, 2010)

beewang said:


> Not true... They can hire a collection agency and hit you FICO score. This is the 21st century we are living in. ...


If you have picked-up your car in CH, are running Swiss plates, have provided your Driving License at the delivery point, the Swiss Government has access to all delivery information AND the credit agency the Swiss Government hires to collect the money is able get your Social Security Number through the DMV in your State then I guess so.
If you are running the red German plates then there is no way they can get any personal information.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

dexter said:


> Then why ask?


Ding ding ding we have a winner!

I have a feeling I will get a speeding ticket here in Germany on my way to Berlin, my friend saw a "flash" 

I was doing about 120 on a 100 zone, it was exiting from a highway then going to another. After the flash maybe 300 meters later it becomes the "unlimited" speed zone.


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Wrong Question*



PrimeBMW said:


> I am fairly certain I can make up my own mind but it is an interesting dilemma. The question is whether I would get stopped at the boarder next time I visit Switzerland.
> 
> The fee is CHF 120 or 84 euros.
> Sure. I pay but get a late fee and so on.


In my opinion you are asking yourself the wrong question.
You are guilty of speeding - be a responsible adult and pay up.

What else would you try to get away with if there were no future consequences?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

DMEX said:


> If you have picked-up your car in CH, are running Swiss plates, have provided your Driving License at the delivery point, the Swiss Government has access to all delivery information AND the credit agency the Swiss Government hires to collect the money is able get your Social Security Number through the DMV in your State then I guess so.
> If you are running the red German plates then there is no way they can get any personal information.


So how did they find his information in order to send him the ticket? :dunno:

As beewang said, it is the 21st century. You'd be amazed at how much information the government or a private company can get about you through various sources.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

tsoc88 said:


> In my opinion you are asking yourself the wrong question.
> You are guilty of speeding - be a responsible adult and pay up.
> 
> What else would you try to get away with if there were no future consequences?


I am always amaze why ppl keep asking these kind of stupid question...


----------



## SergioCordoza (Mar 27, 2009)

just slow down and you wont have these problems! people get all excitied about driving on abahn going fast. whats the big deal, so you can say : ahhh dahhhhh i went fast on the autobahn! dahh, child please! slow down and you wont get a ticket Plain and simple..


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

There's no mention of a photo, so how do the Swiss authorities know it was the OP driving? When the ticket comes weeks later, how is one to know where it happened, and who was driving then? Not counting, of course, if you drove the car 100% of the time. Is it your duty to rat out the co-driver? :dunno: Maybe it it, if it's between you and co-driver. :angel:


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

DMEX said:


> If you have picked-up your car in CH, are running Swiss plates, have provided your Driving License at the delivery point, the Swiss Government has access to all delivery information AND the credit agency the Swiss Government hires to collect the money is able get your Social Security Number through the DMV in your State then I guess so.
> If you are running the red German plates then there is no way they can get any personal information.


Not even close to the truth, they tracked me down 3 months after I left Europe, and had all the data they needed to either use a bill collection agency or flag your passport for your next visit to Europe. ALL of your information goes to the German DMV when your car is registered and the Swiss and all other countries in Europe have access to that information.:yikes:


----------

